# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2/27



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Snow continues to hamper the fishing on Devils Lake. However, warmer temps, the
trail system, and individual trails are improving access. We do ask anglers to not
drill holes on the trails. For perch the south end of Black Tiger, Skadsen's, the
Rocky Point area, and the Towers area are all producing some fish. Hali's, hanger
rigs, raps, and genz worms tipped with wax worms, spikes, minnows, or perch eyes
have been the better bets. Walleye fishing continues to be quite good. The 57 & 20
bridge areas, Mission Bay, Rocky Point, and Wolfords are all producing nice fish. 
Anglers are using buckshot rattle spoons, nils, raps, sonars, & chubby darters. 
Pike fishing has been really hot in the Churches Ferry area. Smelt, herring, or
jigs w/white tails are all producing fish. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

